

How to Run Better Presentations & Improve Results - bhousel
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/12/16/running-more-effective-meetings-will-get-you-results/

======
pedalpete
I strangely feel the same way about most of Mark's posts. I get about 2 or 3
paragraphs in and I'm already thinking "got it, move onto the next point".

Sorry Mark, but I think you should maybe take some of your own advice on this
one and apply it to your blog posts. You write well, but I wish I had the
Coles Notes.

By comparison, look at Don Dodge's writing vs Mark's
[http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/01/how-g...](http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/01/how-
google-sets-goals-and-measures-success.html) much more concise and to the
point.

Probably fits most of the readers of HN better.

